

Sidekick users share their horror stories - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10372826-56.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
adrinavarro
I still don't get the point of storing everything on the cloud. Yeah, storing
a full copy just in case you lose your phone or get a new one, that's a great
idea. But storing everything, even photos, that's kinda stupid. Nobody told
them to use the cloud responsibly? It's not like having "thin clients", but
having "in-mobility" clients.

